# Lista de ocorrências de trovoadas em PT



## jaribeiro (16 Out 2014 às 22:33)

Boas,

Alguém sabe onde é que posso obter uma lista de ocorrências de trovoadas em PT?

O site do ipma não encontro essa informação.

Obrigada


----------



## cm3pt (21 Jan 2015 às 10:02)

jaribeiro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém sabe onde é que posso obter uma lista de ocorrências de trovoadas em PT?
> 
> ...



Lista de trovoadas não tenho. Mas consegui uma lista de descargas eléctricas por mês e por ano com dados do IPMA (entre 2003 e 2009). Tenho o gráfico de ocorrências.







Como se pode ver, o gráfico tem dois máximos, na Primavera (mais destaque em Maio) e no início do Outono (Setembro). No Inverno a incidência é muito baixa e no Verão também existe uma descida considerável, sobretudo em Julho.


----------



## cm3pt (21 Jan 2015 às 10:29)

Piores tempestades do período em causa (nº de descargas eléctricas atmosféricas, DEA): 

2 de Agosto de 2003 -     1394
21 de Maio de 2004 -       3930
1 de Abril de 2005 -          4182
16 de Junho de 2006 -      4306
10 de Setembro de 2007 -  4951
21 de Setembro de 2008 -  3920
24 de Maio de 2009 -          2044

De memória posso acrescentar que (muito antes de haver dados de detectores de DEA) que me recordo muito bem dos seguintes episódios: 17 de Setembro de 1977, 15 de Setembro de 1979, 19 de Setembro de 1982, 5 de Junho de 1983, 7 de Agosto de 1983, 19 de Junho de 1984, 25 de Setembro de 1987, 16 de Junho de 1989, 1 de Junho de 1991 (caiu um raio na estação de rádio onde trabalhava), 23 de Maio de 1997, 1 de Setembro de 1999, 29 de Outubro de 2002 e (posterior a esta lista) 25 de Maio de 2011 (um verdadeiro festival de raios)



Outros dados (de 2003 a 2009): Número de episódios de trovoada em Portugal Continental - 368
                                                     Descargas eléctricas por km2 e por ano:
                                                           Valor médio nacional: *0.32* DEA/km2/a
                                                            Valor máximo: *0.62*  (Ferreira do Alentejo)
                                                             Valor mínimo: *0.02* (Vila do Bispo)


----------



## 1337 (21 Jan 2015 às 15:48)

No Inverno é quando há menos trovoada? Isso não é bem assim..


----------



## vitamos (21 Jan 2015 às 16:52)

1337 disse:


> No Inverno é quando há menos trovoada? Isso não é bem assim..



Efectivamente é assim (pelo menos é o que os dados oficiais mostram). O que acontece é que no Inverno os episódios de instabilidade são grosso modo geradas por frentes, a maior parte com chuva de carácter estratiforme. Já nos períodos de transição e até no próprio Verão a instabilidade, nomeadamente a gerada por cut off's é muitas vezes acompanhada de trovoadas. Estas, com núcleos frios em altitude e temperaturas superiores à superfície são algumas vezes severas... Basta serem mais severas para como consequência gerar mais DEA's. De igual modo nos meses de transição, restos de tempestades tropicais, ou pelo menos forte actividade atlântica de cariz mais "tropical" têm mais facilidade em gerar trovoadas. 

Assim os meses de Inverno são os mais propícios, obviamente, a frio e a precipitação, mas o período menos favorável à ocorrência de trovoadas.


----------

